# HowToFixIt.gr > Site & Forum >  Πρόβλημα με ενημέρωση νέων μηνυμάτων;

## nyannaco

Παρατηρώ σήμερα ότι, αν και δημοσιεύονται νέα μηνύματα σε διάφορα θέματα, δεν εμφανίζονται στη λίστα Νέα Μηνύματα, ούτε με refresh, ούτε με εξαρχής άνοιγμα της σελίδας.
Παρατήρησε κανείς άλλος κάτι αντίστοιχο;

----------


## nestoras

Ναι, κι εγω το παρατήρησα χθες  με firefox.
Σημερα μου φαίνεται εντάξει.

----------


## nyannaco

Με chrome το παρατηρώ σήμερα. Αναβάθμισα και στην τελευταία έκδοση 43.0.2357.65 (χτεσινή), αλλά πάλι τα ίδια.

----------


## nestoras

Έκανα clear την cache του firefox και λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Κοίταξε να κάνεις κάτι αντίστοιχο και στον chrome.

----------


## nyannaco

Ευχαριστω, θα το δω.

----------


## nyannaco

Δίκιο είχες φίλε Παναγιώτη, καθάρισα την cache και επανήλθε.
Να είσαι καλά!

----------

